# Internet Problems



## hartwell

Hey everyone, I'm in Hurghada and I've been having internet problems for about a year now (subscribed on and off due to traveling), I'm subscribed to Orange DSL through a re-seller called iNet (previously iCore), and basically the copper cable running from my house to the main distribution point box or "cabinet", as they call it, for my area, is very old and needs to be replaced, however Telecom Egypt hasn't responded to any of my complaints filed (even the one from a year ago), and every time I call or even walk in the office myself I get the same response "oh, we are very sorry I will make a new complaint for you and call you after 48 hours" (even though they never call me or do anything about it). So what should I do? Cancel my subscription with Orange through iNet and subscribe to TeData and see if they can't dodge my complaints anymore since they cant point fingers at Orange? Anyone else have this problem?


----------



## MaidenScotland

This is so typical of Egypt's response to any complaint.. malesh we will phone you and as you know nothing is ever done to solve the problem 

Good luck in getting it fixed


----------



## hurghadapat

hartwell said:


> Hey everyone, I'm in Hurghada and I've been having internet problems for about a year now (subscribed on and off due to traveling), I'm subscribed to Orange DSL through a re-seller called iNet (previously iCore), and basically the copper cable running from my house to the main distribution point box or "cabinet", as they call it, for my area, is very old and needs to be replaced, however Telecom Egypt hasn't responded to any of my complaints filed (even the one from a year ago), and every time I call or even walk in the office myself I get the same response "oh, we are very sorry I will make a new complaint for you and call you after 48 hours" (even though they never call me or do anything about it). So what should I do? Cancel my subscription with Orange through iNet and subscribe to TeData and see if they can't dodge my complaints anymore since they cant point fingers at Orange? Anyone else have this problem?[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> These are not my words but have come from an Egyptian living in Hurghada :-
> 
> 
> Unfortunately this is a common problem in Egypt. The only way out of this is you go ask your neighbors and see which company has a good service in your area and go subscribe with this company they tell you about.


----------



## hartwell

hurghadapat said:


> hartwell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey everyone, I'm in Hurghada and I've been having internet problems for about a year now (subscribed on and off due to traveling), I'm subscribed to Orange DSL through a re-seller called iNet (previously iCore), and basically the copper cable running from my house to the main distribution point box or "cabinet", as they call it, for my area, is very old and needs to be replaced, however Telecom Egypt hasn't responded to any of my complaints filed (even the one from a year ago), and every time I call or even walk in the office myself I get the same response "oh, we are very sorry I will make a new complaint for you and call you after 48 hours" (even though they never call me or do anything about it). So what should I do? Cancel my subscription with Orange through iNet and subscribe to TeData and see if they can't dodge my complaints anymore since they cant point fingers at Orange? Anyone else have this problem?[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> These are not my words but have come from an Egyptian living in Hurghada :-
> 
> 
> Unfortunately this is a common problem in Egypt. The only way out of this is you go ask your neighbors and see which company has a good service in your area and go subscribe with this company they tell you about.
> 
> 
> 
> My service provider tells me there is nothing they can do about it since Telecom Egypt is the only one who can access the main telephone boxes, do you think if I subscriber with TeData they can't point fingers anymore or will they do the same thing?
Click to expand...


----------



## hurghadapat

hartwell said:


> hurghadapat said:
> 
> 
> 
> My service provider tells me there is nothing they can do about it since Telecom Egypt is the only one who can access the main telephone boxes, do you think if I subscriber with TeData they can't point fingers anymore or will they do the same thing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really have no idea,but doesn't all internet in Egypt come through TeData !
> I still think it's worth a try asking the neighbours and i do know that connection difficulties have always been a problem in Hurghada,plus Egyptians are not averse to tapping into lines....electric,satellite,telephone etc so it may not be a case of wires needing replacing.
> What area do you live in ?
Click to expand...


----------



## hurghadapat

hartwell said:


> hurghadapat said:
> 
> 
> 
> My service provider tells me there is nothing they can do about it since Telecom Egypt is the only one who can access the main telephone boxes, do you think if I subscriber with TeData they can't point fingers anymore or will they do the same thing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a read though this....could this be the problem?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.dailynewsegypt.com/2015/...eduction-to-te-solving-infrastructure-issues/
Click to expand...


----------



## hartwell

hurghadapat said:


> hartwell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have a read though this....could this be the problem?
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, no, I don't have a fibre cable since my service is still working and my reseller mentioned a copper cable, it's just so slow I am unable to even get it to work properly. All internet does not come through TeData, TeData is simply a internet provider just like all the others, its just so tightly connected and overrated since it's owned by a government-affiliated company, Telecom Egypt are the ones responsible for line maintainence. I sent an e-mail to Telecom Egypt customer care 4 days ago with many technical details which is basically me doing the whole investigation part for them and they haven't even replied. About the whole neighbor thing nobody in my area uses ADSL (at least that I know of), since they used to with Link DSL (now Orange) and had problems, I think I recall one of them talking about wind or something? They just resorted to 3G (which I can't do). In Cairo when I was staying at a friends house and I called Telecom Egypt an engineer came at exactly 8:01 AM the next day and replaced a whole cable from the bottom of the whole apartment building all the way up inside the house (8 floors), but he was subscribed to TeData, whereas here when I call an engineer it takes more than a year and you still have to wait lmao
Click to expand...


----------



## hurghadapat

hartwell said:


> hurghadapat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, no, I don't have a fibre cable since my service is still working and my reseller mentioned a copper cable, it's just so slow I am unable to even get it to work properly. All internet does not come through TeData, TeData is simply a internet provider just like all the others, its just so tightly connected and overrated since it's owned by a government-affiliated company, Telecom Egypt are the ones responsible for line maintainence. I sent an e-mail to Telecom Egypt customer care 4 days ago with many technical details which is basically me doing the whole investigation part for them and they haven't even replied. About the whole neighbor thing nobody in my area uses ADSL (at least that I know of), since they used to with Link DSL (now Orange) and had problems, I think I recall one of them talking about wind or something? They just resorted to 3G (which I can't do). In Cairo when I was staying at a friends house and I called Telecom Egypt an engineer came at exactly 8:01 AM the next day and replaced a whole cable from the bottom of the whole apartment building all the way up inside the house (8 floors), but he was subscribed to TeData, whereas here when I call an engineer it takes more than a year and you still have to wait lmao
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well that's Egypt for you and i'm afraid you just have to learn to live with it even though it does drive you crazy.
> I do have someone else i can ask but it will be later tonight so i will get back to you.
Click to expand...


----------



## hartwell

hurghadapat said:


> hartwell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well that's Egypt for you and i'm afraid you just have to learn to live with it even though it does drive you crazy.
> I do have someone else i can ask but it will be later tonight so i will get back to you.
> 
> 
> 
> Alright great thank you.
Click to expand...


----------



## hurghadapat

hartwell said:


> hurghadapat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alright great thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one else has come up with anything other than ask your neighbours or change to vodaphone which is ' supposed' to have a good customer service.
Click to expand...


----------



## hartwell

hurghadapat said:


> hartwell said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one else has come up with anything other than ask your neighbours or change to vodaphone which is ' supposed' to have a good customer service.
> 
> 
> 
> Alright, well it looks like I'll be unsubscribing to Orange DSL and subscribing to TeData, Since nobody in my compound uses ADSL, I decided to look at a few restaurants literally beside my compound, a few up the street, and they are all using TeData, not an Orange in sight. Makes me think either TeData is sabotaging the lines of Orange in places they know they can't do anything about lmao. I will update on the forum once I cancel my subscription with Orange, once I make one with TeData, and once my service works with TeData and tell you guys if they fixed everything or not.
> 
> P.S 3G is a thing of the past and sucks xd
Click to expand...


----------



## hurghadapat

hartwell said:


> hurghadapat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alright, well it looks like I'll be unsubscribing to Orange DSL and subscribing to TeData, Since nobody in my compound uses ADSL, I decided to look at a few restaurants literally beside my compound, a few up the street, and they are all using TeData, not an Orange in sight. Makes me think either TeData is sabotaging the lines of Orange in places they know they can't do anything about lmao. I will update on the forum once I cancel my subscription with Orange, once I make one with TeData, and once my service works with TeData and tell you guys if they fixed everything or not.
> 
> P.S 3G is a thing of the past and sucks xd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hegazy added that if the upgrading process continues this way, all ADSL clients will move to TE Data in the period of one year, and the other private Internet providers would not find clients to offer services to.
> 
> That was written in that link i gave you.
> 3G might be a thing of the past but you are in Egypt a country which seems to be going backwards sadly.
Click to expand...


----------



## MAamer

Not sure whether this would help or it's too late
anyway you can file a complaint to NTRA wwwtragoveg
=dot
telephone 155 and in theory they should help sorting this out

the nasty news is that it's really hard to change the ISP you have to end up your contract with Orange first then subscribe to the other "TeData" which in theory takes 15 days then another week or two till you get your new subscription active


----------

